# 17 hp OHV Briggs and Stratton tractor won't start



## psimonte (May 28, 2011)

1 have a 17 hp briggs and stratton craftsman tractor. I'd try to start it and it would barely turn over. Turned very slowly. I'd try a few times come back and then it would start. This went on for most of the summer. I used a small battery charger that seemed to help start it. Now it won't start at all. I had my battery checked and was told it was good. 

I adjusted my valves and that didn't change anything. I had them too tight and it cranked extremely fast. Then I adjusted them properly using a feeler gauged and its back to cranking slowly but not starting. What else should I try?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sounds like its time for a starter but before you get one check the frame ground, and all the connections first. Also make sure all the contact points are good, and clean to battery the frame ground etc.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Did you adjust the valves with the piston 1/4" PAST TDC?
.004" intake.
.006" exhaust.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Bill Kapaun said:


> Did you adjust the valves with the piston 1/4" PAST TDC?
> .004" intake.
> .006" exhaust.




Yep Mr. Bill I didnt think about that one.


----------



## Ragjax (Apr 6, 2014)

Experiencing similar problem. B&S 17 hp. Started 2 weeks ago (barely) turned the key this a.m. And nothing...not even a click. Removed battery and checked ground and other connections the best I can and all seems to be good. Had the battery tested and has a full charge, the battery is only 6 mos. old. My next assumption would be selonoid or starter? I am not the most mechanically gifted person but am willing to try. Any suggestions.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Jump directly to the starter terminal,from the battery + and see if it turns faster. If it does,it's probably the solenoid.
Also,when you have the battery tested make sure to test for amperage,as well as voltage. A battery can show good voltage,but still not have the amperage to roll the starter.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Identifying WHAT Brigs and which tractor it is installed on is helpful.
Sears 917.xxxxxx number-

The fact it doesn't click at all indicates a dead battery or blown fuse.
IF one knew which tractor you had, one would know if the engine was equipped with a carb fuel solenoid. IF so, that should click when the key is turned ON.

Ditto about testing the battery. If it's not LOAD tested, it's not tested.
8 penlight batteries will produce 12V, but they certainly won't crank an engine.

Again, if one knew what tractor it was, one would know if the headlights operated without the engine running. IF they do, that's another simple test to see if they light up brightly and what they do when you try to crank the engine.


----------



## Ragjax (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. The mower is a Scott's 17 hp. The briggs and stratton Model number looks like 311777 and if it helps or matters the "type" number is 0137-E1. Picture attached.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Since you posted in the Craftsman forum, I assumed it was a Craftsman which I'd probably have a schematic for.
No such luck for a Scotts.
So-
Have you had the battery load tested yet?
Checked fuse?

The engine should have a carb fuel solenoid. Even a weak battery should be able to make it click when turning the key ON/OFF/ON........


----------

